# Мышца под затылком стала как стальная проволока. Каждый день болит голова



## Анисим (20 Янв 2022)

Здравствуйте. Мне 27 лет. На протяжении жизни присутствуют частые головные боли, была родовая травма. Последние 10 лет голова болит ежедневно в левом виске и левой части головы.  Был у мануальных терапевтом и остеопатов, боль не проходит. мрт, ренген, узи сосудов шеи показывает всё в норме. 

Недавно решил начать делать себе само массаж пальцами под затылочных мышц, и обнаружил очень болезненное место с лева под затылочной костью. Начал ощупывать её более подробно и обнаружил что там вертикальная проволока шириной несколько миллиметров длина 1см+. При нажатии на неё вызывает боль. После массажированния этой зоны, потом несколько дней идёт обострение головной боли.

Что делать что бы вылечиться?


----------



## La murr (20 Янв 2022)

@Анисим, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Янв 2022)

Анисим написал(а):


> Что делать что бы вылечиться?


Определится с тем, что и как болит.
По головной боли ждем ответ на опросник:
Опросник о причинах головной боли. Доктора Гусейнова Т.Ю.​ 


> Опросник о причинах головной боли. Доктора Гусейнова Т.Ю.


  Почитать про синдром нижней косой мышцы головы.


----------



## AIR (21 Янв 2022)

Анисим написал(а):


> Последние 10 лет голова болит ежедневно в левом виске и левой части головы. Был у мануальных терапевтом и остеопатов, боль не проходит


Если не прошла боль, то либо неправильная диагностика и лечение, либо Вы не прошли курс лечения.



Анисим написал(а):


> мрт, ренген, узи сосудов шеи показывает всё в норме


Чисто головная боль напряжения,  могут показать нарушение подвижности рентгеновские снимки шейного отдела позвоночника с функциональными пробами.



Анисим написал(а):


> Недавно решил начать делать себе само массаж пальцами под затылочных мышц, и обнаружил очень болезненное место с лева под затылочной костью.


Совершенно правильно, именно это и должны были обнаружить мануальные терапевты с остеопатом.



Анисим написал(а):


> При нажатии на неё вызывает боль. После массажированния этой зоны, потом несколько дней идёт обострение головной боли.


Тоже совершенно правильная реакция.



Анисим написал(а):


> Что делать что бы вылечиться?


Не жамкать это место, а просто пальцами прижать несильно и так держать минуты 2-4.. если опять будет такая реакция, то прижимать мягче..
Можно мазюкать это место чем нибудь типа троксерутина, можно сочетать с тем же долгитом. Если действительно твёрдая очень , тогда артро-актив (красный) , но смотреть какая будет реакция.. если похужеет,  то не мазать.
Конечно,  лучше всего специалист с опытом диагностики и лечения таких проблем,  дело в общем то обычное.


----------



## Neodzidyn2018 (22 Янв 2022)

Очень похожая хрень, только справа и еще кучу симптомов позвоночной артерии сверху. Предположительно из-за травмы, которая тоже была в детстве. У меня как струны трапеция, косая, прямая мышца, просто огромная часть, а слева все мягко и четенько. 
Как говорил мой врач первопричина в плече (ограничение подвижности), я ему конечно не поверил но по факту был прав. Никакими мануалками и прочими техниками не лечится, ботоксы и прочее тоже не работает. Это мой личный опыт. 
Работает только ПИР на шею и и определенные нагрузки на плече.
Очень сложно диагностировать проблему, я больше 13 год ходил по врачам и только сейчас начал выздоравливать когда уже 35 год. 
Врагу не пожелал бы своих симптомов, но сейчас куда легче прям норм.


----------



## reymond (6 Апр 2022)

Neodzidyn2018 написал(а):


> Очень похожая хрень, только справа и еще кучу симптомов позвоночной артерии сверху. Предположительно из-за травмы, которая тоже была в детстве...


Скажите пож-та как справляйтесь с проблемой? 4 года не могу ничего сделать с шеей: правая сторона - верхняя часть трапеции, ременная , лестничные и все подзатылочные мелкие, все натянуто как канаты, болит, кружит, полный комплект вообщем. Начинаю делать ПИР постоянно срываюсь в обострение, вообще не тянутся мышцы. Вы ПИР с тренером делаете или самостоятельно?

13 лет это много - после такого периода ваши ваши мышцы поддаются нагрузкам? Мне кажется у меня за 4 года уже все атрофировалось, хотя я тоже постоянно что-то пытаюсь делать...по поводу симптомов я вас очень понимаю...жизни почти нет, весной и осенью туши свет просто...приходится пить АД, другого варианта пока не вижу.


----------



## Evgeniy_d (6 Апр 2022)

reymond написал(а):


> ... жизни почти нет, весной и осенью туши свет просто...приходится пить АД, другого варианта пока не вижу.


АД помогает ?


----------



## reymond (6 Апр 2022)

Частично: помогает не сойти с ума и при длительном периоде приема убирает большую часть вегетатики: тошноту, головокружения, вот это предобмор состояния, немного восприятие боли уменьшают, но мышцы не расслабляются все равно, как были спазмы так и есть что на АД, что без них. Ну это и понятно таблетка механическую проблему не может вылечить.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Апр 2022)

reymond написал(а):


> ... таблетка механическую проблему не может вылечить.


Так может тами уже все срослось?
Снимки делали? СОЭ. СРБ?


----------



## reymond (6 Апр 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, снимки норма, все как у всех, соэ срб норма.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Апр 2022)

Значит мышцы.


----------



## reymond (6 Апр 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, да мышцы.


----------



## Br2Fog (6 Апр 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Определится с тем, что и как болит.
> По головной боли ждем ответ на опросник:
> Опросник о причинах головной боли. Доктора Гусейнова Т.Ю.​
> 
> Почитать про синдром нижней косой мышцы головы.



А чем опасны положительные ответы на последние вопросы?

(Просто у меня постоянно заложено левое ухо в сочетании с распираниями в голове и иногда болями. По утрам еле заметно звенит. Иногда распирает и звенит наоборот в правом, но скорее в порядке исключения )


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Апр 2022)

Нейросенсорная тугоухость. 
Надо сделать аудиометрию.


----------



## SnowySun (12 Май 2022)

Br2Fog написал(а):


> А чем опасны положительные ответы на последние вопросы?
> 
> (Просто у меня постоянно заложено левое ухо в сочетании с распираниями в голове и иногда болями. По утрам еле заметно звенит. Иногда распирает и звенит наоборот в правом, но скорее в порядке исключения )


У меня было все то же самое. Но в итоге проблема видимо как то связана с челюстью (ВНЧС). А может это проблема челюсти связана с проблемой в шее? Тут непонятно где начало.
Потому что стала замечать связь жевания твердого и заложенности, шума в ухе, при этом спазмируется и нижняя косая мышца и в висок стреляет и кстати, читала я тут на форуме у кого то нос давило, да да, нос тоже давило. Это продолжалось долго, потом прошло само, изредка бывает простреливает, но уже не так. Кстати изначально пошла я к лору, потому что ухо очень закладывало, естественно там все ок оказалось, отправили к психиатру...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Май 2022)

SnowySun написал(а):


> У меня было все то же самое. Но в итоге проблема видимо как то связана с челюстью (ВНЧС). А может это проблема челюсти связана с проблемой в шее? Тут непонятно где начало.


А есть еще и воспаление Евстахиевой трубы.


----------



## SnowySun (12 Май 2022)

Спасибо, @Доктор Ступин, Федор Петрович, знаю. Но все таки похоже на мышцы, потому что как только они спазмируются, а это ощущается хорошо, так и ухо закладывает. Мышцы сзади уха и сразу челюсть щелкать начинает.А воспаление не может возникать и проходить обратно по 20 раз за день? Хотя может я и не права. Но каким то образом это еще и связано с перепадом давления , вот едешь на скорости и вниз спускаешься с горы и сразу такой приливчик к уху и виску. Как будто током. Какое то время проблематично было ездить на машине. И это уже на евстахеит похож. Странно что потом все жто с другой стороны началось, а потом попеременно. Влезла в чужую тему, извините. За столько лет накипело


----------



## Niks44 (12 Май 2022)

SnowySun написал(а):


> ...все таки похоже на мышцы, потому что как только они спазмируются, а это ощущается хорошо, так и ухо закладывает. Мышцы сзади уха и сразу челюсть щелкать начинает.А воспаление не может возникать и проходить обратно по 20 раз за день? Хотя может я и не права. Но каким то образом это еще и связано с перепадом давления...


Ну и как от этого избавится как лечить, у меня проблема с подзатылочными мышцами.


----------



## SnowySun (12 Май 2022)

@Niks44, смотря отчего,искать причину, образ жизни, может смещение в шее, особенно первых позвонков, статическое перенапряжение,  проблемы с внчс, системные болезни. Думаю, вариантов масса. Я лечила - никак. С нашими врачами(

Попробуйте ПИР подзатылочных мышц. Мне помогало на время.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Май 2022)

SnowySun написал(а):


> Но каким то образом это еще и связано с перепадом давления , вот едешь на скорости и вниз спускаешься с горы и сразу такой приливчик к уху и виску.


Правильно, это и есть Евстахеит.


----------



## Niks44 (12 Май 2022)

SnowySun написал(а):


> Попобуйте пир подзатылочных мышц. Мне помогало на время


Спасибо, у меня хроническая головная боль напряжения и напряжение в шее и плечах больше склоняюсь к МФС


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Май 2022)

Niks44 написал(а):


> Спасибо, у меня хроническая головная боль напряжения и напряжение в шее и плечах больше склоняюсь к МФС


Это лечится и ПИР в том числе.


----------



## SnowySun (12 Май 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Правильно, это и есть Евстахеит.


Федор Петрович, спасибо, принято) лор не увидал, но прочтение дилетантом статей из инета натолкнуло на мысль. Неужели такие ужасные ощущения возможны от воспаления этой трубочки?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Май 2022)

SnowySun написал(а):


> Неужели такие ужасные ощущения возможны от воспаления этой трубочки?


Не разу не летали в самолете с серьезным насморком?


----------



## SnowySun (13 Май 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, ни разу, это правда

Смешно. Была у трех лоров. Один лишь сказал возможно невралгия затылочного? ( правильно) нерва...делала кт внчс, ренген шеи, функц пробы, снимки всех зубов мудрости (теперь их уже 2, а не 4). Делала все возможные физио, магнит, электрофорез с новокаином и чем то еще там, увч, массаж, без толку. Ходила к челюстно-лицевому хирургу, ну артроз у всех, терпи...Пару лет думала, что наверное умираю. Боялась ездить. Когда выходишь в полуобморочном состоянии из машины с заложенными ушами и диким сердцебиением (это видимо уже ПА начались). Я никогда не пользовалась сосудосуживающими каплями. Сама себе пробки вымыла из ушей, думала в них дело. Ну вот...действительно...смешно, если б не было так грустно


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Май 2022)

SnowySun написал(а):


> ...Ну вот...действительно...смешно, если б не было так грустно


Не так все просто. Все рассуждения тут - это предположение, Да и одно не исключает другое.


----------



## SnowySun (13 Май 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, да, я понимаю. Ответственность лежит на нас, пациентах, инет толком ничего не прояснит. Естественно нужно видеть, щупать очно. Но итог один  вышел. Потому что больше нигде ничего не найдено. Артроз незначительный, шея - как у всех после 30 ти, стандартно. Спасибо за уделенное время. У меня все это прошло уже, вспоминаю, как страшный сон, но стоило мне 2х лет ненормальной жизни. Иногда хочется помочь людям, которые ставят на себе крест, все это пройдено, читаю тут и понимаю некоторую безысходность людей. Хочется им сказать только, чтоб духом не падали, человеческий организм довольно самодостаточная штука, не стоит падать духом ни при каких обстоятельствах. Бороться надо и в том числе с самим собой


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Май 2022)

Ваши бы слова, да Богу в уши!


----------



## SnowySun (13 Май 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Ваши бы слова, да Богу в уши!


Федор Петрович, больше ничего не оставалось) я к этому пришла сама, всем желаю того же, выздоровления, и главное не бояться жить, не загонять себя в угол. Все таки природа сама все предусмотрела, естественно не в экстренных случаях, мы все про это уже прочитали и знаем, в том числе и благодаря вам



Evgeniy_d написал(а):


> АД помогает ?


АД я выкинула в помойку после первой таблетки. Это не выход. Все равно что бутылку водки высадил, зачем? Вы же ничего не решаете, если только это не чмсто псих проблема. Я сразу поняла, что это не оно


----------



## AIR (13 Май 2022)

SnowySun написал(а):


> смешно, если б не было так грустно


Да не грустите Вы так... Ситуация, описанная в этой теме, да и Ваша тоже, достаточно обычное явление...



SnowySun написал(а):


> Борорться надо и в том числе с самим собой


Бороться в данном случае ни с кем и ни с чем ненужно.. Просто надо читать внимательно,  проблема неоднократно описывалась хотя бы на этом форуме,  что, откуда и куда следует.. и даже, почему получается..
Например, даже Вы частично поняли что к чему:



SnowySun написал(а):


> Но все таки похоже на мышцы, потому что как только они спазмируются, а это ощущается хорошо, так и ухо закладывает. Мышцы сзади уха и сразу челюсть щелкать начинает.


Но не полностью и поэтому лечение оказалось не соответствующим ситуации:


SnowySun написал(а):


> Делала все возможные физио, магнит, электрофорез с новокаином и чем то еще там, увч, массаж, без толку. Ходила к челюстно-лицевому хирургу, ну артроз у всех, терпи..


К сожалению,  так как проблема на стыке нескольких специальностей, то и доктора не совсем разобрались..



SnowySun написал(а):


> Иногда хочется помочь людям, которые ставят на себе крест, все это пройдено, читаю тут и понимаю некоторую безисходность людей.


Ну не стоит так сгущать тучи, не всё так ужасно, ведь у Вас проблема всё таки решилась, как я понял.. И многие другие, где с помощью специалистов, а где и интуитивно находят правильное решение..


----------



## SnowySun (13 Май 2022)

@AIR, спасибо большое.


----------



## Neodzidyn2018 (15 Май 2022)

reymond написал(а):


> Скажите пож-та как справляйтесь с проблемой? 4 года не могу ничего сделать с шеей: правая сторона - верхняя часть трапеции, ременная , лестничные и все подзатылочные мелкие, все натянуто как канаты, болит, кружит, полный комплект вообщем. Начинаю делать ПИР постоянно срываюсь в обострение, вообще не тянутся мышцы. Вы ПИР с тренером делаете или самостоятельно?


С проблемой справляюсь. ПИР - одна из безальтернативных методик, по моему. Я раньше тоже срывался в обострение, но сейчас уже нет.
Выздоровление напрямую зависит от психического состояния, психосоматика очень важна.
Недавно на 2 месяца пришлось покинуть работу и дом, так сказать война пришла нам в дом, выжить удалось, пару раз на грани. Уехал в село на 2 месяца, и не занимался по сути ничем, пир делал, турник и гулял. И это очень повлияло на здоровье, очень.
Первопричина проблем с шеей у меня в плече, и это узнал очень и очень поздно после 12 лет болезни, никто не смог это рассмотреть.
Как только понял что проблема с плечом им и начал заниматься, результаты были почти сразу.
Столько перепробовал. Могу с уверенностью заявить, что можно решить проблему (если не аномалия) в спортзале или точно подобранными упражнениями. В другое не верю. Если стандартное лечение не работает, то упражнения.
В идеале нужно закачать мышцы, те которые больные нужно тоже нагружать они должны растягиваться под нагрузкой. Понятия не знаю как, но это работает. Бубновский как не странно прав, но лучше самому найти упражнения, а то они все таки бизнес модель.
Моя проблема с самого детства ей не 13 лет, а намного больше. Просто изначально всегда болело горло и голова немного, а потом уже в институте с 4 курса по полной началось.


----------



## Anna_Anna (16 Май 2022)

SnowySun написал(а):


> У меня было все то же самое. Но в итоге проблема видимо как то связана с челюстью (ВНЧС). А может это проблема челюсти связана с проблемой в шее? Тут непонятно где начало.
> Потому что стала замечать связь жевания твердого и заложенности, шума в ухе, при этом спазмируется и нижняя косая мышца и в висок стреляет и кстати, читала я тут на форуме у кого то нос давило, да да, нос тоже давило. Это продолжалось долго, потом прошло само, изредка бывает простреливает, но уже не так. Кстати изначально пошла я к лору, потому что ухо очень закладывало, естественно там все ок оказалось, отправили к психиатру...


Может быть пригодится моя информация. В феврале 2021 удалила два зуба - 6 и 7 слева на нижней челюсти по показаниям, потом попала на операцию на позвоночнике, потом сидеть нельзя было и тд, импланты отложились до сейчас. Начался спазм левой части затилочной обрасти, трапеции, списывали на стресс, выписывали миорелаксанты и тд. В ноябре шум в ухе как гул высоковольтных проводов и зубная боль по левой стороне. Перебрали все зубы, болеть нечему. Лор просветил все, сделали даже мрт мозга. Гул постепенно ушёл. Две недели назад резкая боль в районе уха, спазм. В скорой за границей направили к maxiofascial хирург (не знаю как перевести) проверить сустав. При нормальном состоянии сустава поставили диагноз перенапряжение мышц. Причина - больше использую другую сторону для жевания. При чем врач сам сразу указал на все спазмированные мышцы как шеи так и лица, показал всю цепь. Сказали установить импланты и проблема с шеей должна улучшиться. Выписали спать и ходить в капе для зубов и при сильных спазмах миорелаксант в течении 5 дней. Я к чему… оказывается это может быть связано со стоматологической проблемой также…

Кстати… совпадение или нет, но с капой во время сна боль в спазмированных мышцах затылка уменьшилась.

Ещё, забыла сказать, тут распространено колоть ботокс в мышцы возле сустава внчс для их расслабления.


----------



## SnowySun (16 Май 2022)

gon4arova_a написал(а):


> Кстати… совпадение или нет, но с капой во время сна боль в спазмированных мышцах затылка уменьшилась.
> 
> Ещё, забыла сказать, тут распространено колоть ботокс в мышцы возле сустава внчс для их расслабления.


Тут тоже ботокс колят, ну и капы. Все так. Но грамотного гнатолога днем с огнем не сыскать.


----------



## Niks44 (19 Дек 2022)

Анисим написал(а):


> Мне 27 лет. На протяжении жизни присутствуют частые головные боли, была родовая травма. Последние 10 лет голова болит ежедневно в левом виске и левой части головы.  Был у мануальных терапевтом и остеопатов, боль не проходит. мрт, ренген, узи сосудов шеи показывает всё в норме.


Здравствуйте, как у вас сейчас дела с этими подзатылочными мышцами? Такая же проблема.


----------

